
Transient uranium nanowire structure when forming UO2 - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-uranium-reveals-true-nature.html
======
bookofjoe
>Nanoscale mechanism of UO2 formation through uranium reduction by magnetite

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17795-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17795-0)

